# أرسطو ....مشاهير العالم ...( 5 ) .



## قلم حر (12 مايو 2007)

أرسطو
-----------

*أرسطو* (384- 322 قبل الميلاد) فيلسوف يوناني قديم كان أحد تلاميذ أفلاطون و معلم الإسكندر الأكبر. كتب في مواضيع متعددة تشمل الفيزياء، و الشعر، و المنطق، و الحيوان، و الأحياء، و أشكال الحكم.







*حياته*

ولد أرسطو (أرسطاطاليس /أرسطوطاليس) في عام 384 ق.م. وعاش حتى 322 ق.م. في ستاجرا. وهي مستعمرة يونانية وميناء على ساحل تراقيا. و كان ابوه نيقوماخوس طبيب بلاط الملك امينتاس المقدوني ومن هنا جاء ارتباط أرسطو الشديد ببلاط مقدونيا، الذي أثر الى حد كبير في حياته ومصيره فكان مربي الإسكندر. لقد دخل أكاديمية أفلاطون للدراسة فيها وبقي فيها عشرين عاما. ولم يتركها الا بعد وفاة أفلاطون. كان من أعظم فلاسفة عصره وأكثرهم علما ومعرفة ويقدر ما اصدر من كتابات بـ 400 مؤلف ما بين كتاب وفصول صغيرة. عرف بالعلمية والواقعية التجربية لذلك هو نقد نظرية المثل لأستاذه أفلاطون وحاول دحضها بمجموعة من النقاط. وقد تناول في كتبه المنطق وما وراء الطبيعة والطبيعة والشعر بما فيها الفن والجمال والأخلا قوالحيوان والنبات...

تأثرت بوادر التفكير العربي بتآليفه التي نقلها الى العربية النقلة السريان وأهمهم اسحق بن حنين . أسس أرسطو مذهب "فلسفة المشّائين" ومن اهم مؤلفاته :
​

المقولات ​
الجدل ​
الخطابة ​
كتاب ما بعد الطبيعة ​
السياسة ​
النفس ​





*المنهج*

يعرف أرسطو الفلسفة بمصطلحات الجواهر essence , فيعرفها قائلا أنها علم الجوهر الكلي لكل ما هو واقعي . في حين يحدد أفلاطون الفلسفة بأنها عالم الأفكار idea قاصدا بالفكرة الأساس اللاشرطي للظاهرة .

بالرغم من هذا الإختلاف فإن كلا من المعلم و التلميذ يدرسان مواضيع الفلسفة من حيث علاقتها بالكلي universal , فأرسطو يجد الكلي في الأشياء الواقعية الموجودة في حين يجد أفلاطون الكلي مستقلا بعيدا عن الأشياء المادية , و علاقة الكلي بالظواهر و الأشياء المادية هي علاقة المثال prototype( المثل exemplar ) و التطبيق . الطريقة الفلسفية عند أرسطو كانت تعني الصعود من دراسة الظواهر الطبيعية وصولا إلى تحديد الكلي و تعريفه , أما عند أفلاطون فكانت تبدأ من الأفكار و المثل لتنزل بعد ذلك إلى تمثلات الأفكار و تطبيقاتها على أرض الواقع .
منقوووووووووووووول​


----------



## Coptic Man (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مشاهير العالم ... أرسطو ...( 5 ) .*

شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع يا قلم حر

بس عايزين المزيد من المعلومات عن ارسطو

الرب يباركك


----------



## استفانوس (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مشاهير العالم ... أرسطو ...( 5 ) .*

الرب يباركك ياعزيزي
لم ارى منك اي رسالة
والا انت زعلان لاسمح الرب


----------



## candy shop (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مشاهير العالم ... أرسطو ...( 5 ) .*

شكرا لي على المعلومات القيمه يا قلم حر​


----------



## sparrow (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مشاهير العالم ... أرسطو ...( 5 ) .*

معلومات جديدة 
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## فادية (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مشاهير العالم ... أرسطو ...( 5 ) .*

موضوع جميل للغايه 
الف شكر 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## قلم حر (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مشاهير العالم ... أرسطو ...( 5 ) .*



Coptic Man قال:


> شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع يا قلم حر
> 
> بس عايزين المزيد من المعلومات عن ارسطو
> 
> الرب يباركك


من عيني .
جاري البحث عن موضوع أكثر غزاره بالمعلومات و التفصيلات ....و سأحاول أن أضيفه هنا .
الرب يباركك ....و شكرا للتشجيع .



فريد قال:


> الرب يباركك ياعزيزي
> لم ارى منك اي رسالة
> والا انت زعلان لاسمح الرب


ههههههههه .
المشكله اٍني مشس عاوز رساله .....عاوز شات .....عاوز كلام كتير ( ههههههههههه ) .
و شكلك بتدخل النت بالليل و أنا بدخل الظهر !
قريبا سأعدل توقيت دخول المنتدى للتوقيت الليلي .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .




w_candyshop_s قال:


> شكرا لي على المعلومات القيمه يا قلم حر​


لا شكر على واجب ......شكرا للتشجيع .





sparrow قال:


> معلومات جديدة
> شكرا لتعبك


ربنا يبارك حياتك .



فادية قال:


> موضوع جميل للغايه
> الف شكر
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مشاهير العالم ... أرسطو ...( 5 ) .*

هنا نتكلم عن كيفية تفكير أرسطو .
فيه بعض النقاط الموجوده في الموضوع الأصلي .....لن أعدلها .
بعض من أقوال أرسو الشهيره جدا :​ 
ما من فكرة في العقل إلاٌ وأصلها في الحسٌ.​


*الإنسان حيوان عاقل*​


*إنٌ الإنسان حيوان مدنيٌ بالطٌبع.*​


​أرسطو أحد تلاميذ أفلاطون من بين تلاميذ آخرين أمثال كزينوقراط وسيرسيب (الذي ترأّس الأكاديميّة بعد موت أفلاطون).
لم تصلنا مؤلّفات أرسطو التي نشرها بنفسه لكنّ لبّ فلسفته قد وصلنا من خلال ما دوّنه من ملاحظات وفصول يبدو أنّه كتبها لغاية الإستعانة بها في تعليمه الشّفوي. لكنّ هذه الفصول تمثّل في حدّ ذاتها أثرا فلسفيّا هامّا تمّ نشره لأوّل مرّة من قبل أندرونيكوس بعد ثلاثة قرون بعد موت أرسطو.​ 
إنّ أرسطو هو أوّلا تلميذ أفلاطون ويبدو أنّ فلسفته قد بنيت أوّلا على دحض أفلاطون بالذّات (وقد كتب في كتاب الأخلاق : "إنّ أفلاطون صديق والحقّ صديق لكنّ الحقّ أصدق" مشيرا إلى ضرورة تجاوز أفلاطون إذا كانت أفكاره مجانبة للصّواب) وخاصّة دحض نظريّة المثل. وبالفعل فقد سعى أرسطو في كتاب الميتافيزيقا إلى أن يبيّن أنّ نظريّة المثل هي واحد من إثنين إمّا أنّها متناقضة وخاطئة أو أنّنا لا حاجة لنا بها فكيف ذلك؟​ 
يركّز أرسطو على أهمّ مشكل تعترضه نظريّة المثل وهو المشكل الذي كان أفلاطون قد حاول التّصدّي إليه في محاورة بارمينيدس ويتمثّل في قضيّة المشاركة أي علاقة المثل باشياء المحسوسة. فكيف يمكن لمثال الجمال مثلا أن يكون مشابها للأشياء المحسوسة الجميلة ومختلف عنها معا؟
وإذا كانت المثل مفارقة للعالم المحسوس مختلفة عنه فإنّ معرفتنا إيّاها لا تعني معرفتنا لعالمنا الذي نعيش فيه. فحتّى وإن كانت نظريّة المثل صحيحة فهي لا تأدّي إلى الغاية التي يسعى إليها الفيلسوف أو الإنسان عامّة وهي أن يعرف عالمه ويحدّد منزلته فيه.​ 
لقد كان على الفلسفة الأرسطيّة إذن أن تحلّ المعضلة التّالية : كيف يمكن أن نجعل من العالم معقولا دون أن نقع في المفارقة الأفلاطونيّة؟ وكانت مهمّتها بشكل عامّ هيّ تحييث المعقول (أي جعله ملتصقا بالعالم المحسوس كامنا فيه) حتّى تكون المعرفة والعلم معرفة وعلما بالعالم الذي يعيشه الإنسان.
وبشكل ما يمكن أن نعتبر أنّ أرسطو قد عاد إلى الفلاسفة قبل أفلاطون كي يستوحي منهم مبادئ فلسفته إذ إعتبر هو أنّ ثلاثا من الأربع مبادئ أو العلل التي يمكن أن تفسّر العالم أو الظّواهر قد قال بها بعد الأقدمون. 
ولنأخذ مثالا : السّرير كشيء موجود في العالم، يمكن أن نجد له أربع علل تفسّر وجوده:
1. العلّة الفاعلة (وهي عامّة تفسّر الحركة) وتتمثّل في الصّانع أو النّجّار.
2. العلّة المادّيّة (وتفسّر تكوين الشّيء وشكله) وتتمثّل في الخشب.
3. العلّة الصّوريّة (وتفسّر ماهيّة الشّيء: جنسه ونوعه) وتتمثّل في مفهوم السّرير.
4. العلّة الغائيّة ويعتبر أرسطو أنّه هو الذي ابتدعها (وتفسّر ما من أجله وجد الشّيء) وتتمثّل في أن يكون أثاثا ينام الإنسان عليه.​ 
إنّ القول بهذه العلل الأربع هو الكفيل في رأي أرسطو بتحقيق فهم وتعقّل للعالم. ولئن إشترك أرسطو مع أفلاطون في موقفه من السّفسطائيّين، إذ أنّ كلاهما يسعى إلى تجاوز مغالطاتهم وقولهم بنسبيّة المعرفة والتّشريع لتزييف الحقائق، فإنّه يختلف عنه في إعتباره أنّ الحقائق الثّابتة والقابلة للتّعقّل توجد في عالم مفارق للعالم المحسوس وعوض أن يقول مثلما قال أفلاطون أن لكلّ شيء محسوس مثاله في العالم المعقول ذهب أرسطو إلى اعتبار أنّ لكلّ شيء محسوس مادّة وصورة. أو أنّ كلّ شيء محسوس يقوم بذاته إنّما هو جوهر مؤلّف من مادّة وصورة: مادّة تعطيه وجوده الواقعي وصورة نعطيه ماهيّته.​ 
ومن هنا الإختلاف في نظريّة المعرفة. فإذا كان الفلسفة الأفلاطونيّة تفترض أنّ النّفس كانت لها معرفة بالمثل قبل حلولها في الجسد فإنّ أرسطو ليس في حاجة لمثل هذه الفرضيّة. فالمعقولات موجودة في العالم الذي يعيش فيه الإنسان وليس عليه إلاّ أن ينتزعها بالتّجريد من الأشياء التي حوله. إنّ تعقّل العالم يتمّ حسب أرسطو إنطلاقا من إدراكه بالحواسّ أولا ثمّ تجريد المحسوس من عوالقه الجزئيّة للإرتقاء إلى المعرفة العقليّة، فالمعرفة تنتقل من الحواسّ إلى المخيّلة إلى العقل إي إدراك ماهيّة الشّيء المجرّد والمعقول. "فما من فكرة في العقل إلاّ وأصلها في الحسّ". ويعتبر أرسطو أنّ العقل الإنساني يوجد في الأوّل (كامن) بالقوّة ثمّ ينتقل من القوّة إلى الفعل كما أنّ المعقولات توجد في الأشياء بالقوّة ثمّ تنتقل إلى معقولات في العقل موجودة فيه بالفعل. لكنّ انتقال العقل من القوّة إلى الفعل وانتقال المعقولات أيضا من القوّة إلى الفعل يفترض وجود شيء هو دائما بالفعل يسبّب روج كليهما وهذا الشّيء هو العقل الفعّال الذي هو دائما بالفعل. (ولهذه الفكرة الأخيرة أهمّيّة خاصّة إذ سنجد لها صدى في أفكار الفلاسفة فيما بعد.)​ 
ولا يختلف أرسطو مع أفلاطون في وجود المعقولات وكيفيّة إدراكها فقط بل وفي طبيعتها ذاتها. فإذا كان نموذج العلم عند أفلاطون هوّ الرّياضيّات وإذا كان قد أعطى النثل في محاوراته الأخيرة (بارمينيدس) طبيعة رياضيّة فإنّ نموذج العلم عند أرسطو هو المنطق (وهو الذي يرجع إليه الفضل في تأسيسه بوضعه لكتاب الأرغانون) وإدراك ماهيّة الأشياء تكون في نهاية الأمر بردّها إلى جنسها ونوعها والجنس هو ما يشترك فيه والنّوع هو ما يتميّز به. كأن نقول "الإنسان حيوان ناطق".​ 
وبطبيعة الحال كان لهذا التّصوّر لطبيعة المعرفة وطبيعة الوجود تأثير على تصوّر أرسطو لطبيعة الإنسان فالنّفس عنده هيّ أوّلا: "الدّافع الدّخلي الأوّل في الكائن العضوي" وهي لا تحلّ في الجسم وتأتيه من خارج وإنّما هيّ صورته أي أنّها تكوّن معه جوهرا. فالإنسان إذن هو مثل كلّ الموجودات في هذا العالم الأرضي مؤلّف من مادّة هيّ الجسد وصورة هيّ النّفس. على أنّ النّفس ليست هيّ ما يتميّز به الإنسان إذ حسب أرسطو لكلّ كائن حيّ أو عضويّ نفس. فلكي يكون الكائن الحيّ قادرا على النّموّ يجب أن تكون له نفس نامية وكي يكون قادرا على الغذاء يجب أن تكون له نفس غاذية وهذين النّفسين توجدان ادى كلّ كائن حيّ نبات: وحيوان وإنسان لكنّ للحيوان والإنسان إضافة إليهما نفس حاسّة، أي تلك التي تمكّن من الإدراك الحسّي المباشر والبسيط. والإنسان وحده هو الذي لديه النّفس العاقلة القادرة على التّجريد وإدراك المعقولات وماهيّة الأشياء وحقيقتها.​ 
وقد إهتمّ أرسطو في المجال الأخلاقي بالبحث في أفضل طريقة في الحياة أو سبيل تحقيق السّعادة. وقد إعتبر أوّلا أنّ السّعادة هيّ غاية الغايات أو أنّها ما يطلب لذاته دائما وكلّ الأشياء الأخرى إنّما تطلب كوسيلة لتحقيقها. وقد إعتبر أنّ السّعادة ليست حال ووضع بقدر ما هيّ ممارسة وفعل ويركّز أرسطو على الإعتدال باعتباره أحد شروط تحقيق الحياة السّعيدة. وهو كيونانيّ ممجّد للحريّة وباعتبارأنّه رأى أنّ "الحرّ هو ن تكون غايته ذاته ولا يوجد من أجل غيره" إعتبر أيضا أنّ السّعادة هيّ أن يوجد الإنسان من أجل ذاته أي أن يحقّق ماهو عليه في ذاته وذات الإنسان تكمن في العقل فأحسن حياة عندئذ هي حياة الفكر، ولو إجتمع للإنسان قدر من الرّخاء وقدر من العلم وعاش حياة رغيدة مع حياة التّفكير والتّأمّل لحقّق كمالا شبيها بكمال الآلهة.​ 
ويرى أرسطو أنّه إذا كانت الأخلاق هيّ علم السّعادة الفرديّة فإنّ السّياسة هيّ علم السّعادة الجماعيّة فوظيفة الدّولة هيّ تحقيق السّعادة لأفرادها. والدّولة هيّ نتاج طبيعي إذ "الإنسان حيوان مدنيّ بالطّبع" وأسبقيّة المدينة على الفرد هيّ أسبقيّة طبيعيّة إذ لا يمكن للفرد أن يوجد وأن يعيش إلاّ داخل المجموعة. وهي أسبقيّة منطقيّة أيضا إذ لا يمكن أن نتصوّر الفرد إلاّ كعضو من المجموعة مثلما نتصوّر اليد عضوا من البدن. وبشكل عامّ إعتبر أرسطو أنّ نظام الحكم الأمثل هو ذاك الذي يخدم مصلحة الكلّ ولا يخدم مصلحة ماسك السّلطة. وهو يعتبر أنّ الحكم الفرديّ يمكن أن يكون صالحا لكنّ حكم الأغلبيّة أضمن منه لأنّه أقلّ عرضة للحياد عن تحقيق الدّولة الأصليّة وهي تحقيق سعادة الكلّ.
منقووووووووووول .​


----------



## Coptic Man (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مشاهير العالم ... أرسطو ...( 5 ) .*

اضافة رائعة يا قلم حر

وبرضه في انتظار المزيد

الرب يعوض تعبك


----------



## قلم حر (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مشاهير العالم ... أرسطو ...( 5 ) .*

من عنيا .
الموضوع متجدد .....بس بالمعلومات المحرزه و الموثوقه فقط .
علشان كده التجدد هايكون بطيء شويه .
شكرا لتشجيعك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------

